# Matera and Alberobello



## cater_racer (May 1, 2005)

We did Matera and Alberobello today, both amazing I can thoroughly recommend them even if they are a bit out of the way.


----------



## dragabed (May 24, 2008)

yes but where are they?


----------



## cater_racer (May 1, 2005)

Unesco World Heritage sites Southern Italy.

Alberobello has quaint Trulli Houses, a bit commercialised but still very interesting.









But Matera is simply stunning, a city of caves that has been in continuous human habitation for over 4000 years!


----------

